

AngularJS is not for websites - Wolfr_
http://wolfslittlestore.be/2014/10/angularjs-is-not-for-websites/

======
xpto123
This does not seem to have anything to do with Angular at all.

This looks like the typical case of the website that was shipped out the door
as soon as possible without any accessibility concerns, that have to be
shoehorned afterwards.

This would have happened independently of the technology used to build the
site.

Angular added native support to the ARIA attributes in version 1.3
[https://docs.angularjs.org/api/ngAria](https://docs.angularjs.org/api/ngAria)

